# Verona - Inter: 7 febbraio 2016 ore 12:30. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (5 Febbraio 2016)

L'Inter affronta il fanalino di coda Verona nell'anticipo domenicale dell'ora di pranzo. Verona - Inter, partita in programma domenica 7 febbraio 2016 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Bentegodi di Verona.

Dove vedere Verona - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12:30 di domenica 7 febbraio.


Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Baggio (5 Febbraio 2016)

Voglio la tripletta di Toni e rovesciata del Pazzo


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Febbraio 2016)

Il risultato appare meno scontato di quel che si crede, il Verona è a -10 da quel disastro di squadra che è il Genoa attualmente, ( non come giocano, più che altro non s non vincono , perdono sempre, senza pareggiare), e magari credendo un po alla salvezza, e l'euforia dovuta alla 1º vittoria in stagione, li potrebbe portare alla vittoria, o al pareggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Voglio la tripletta di Toni e rovesciata del Pazzo



ti accontenti di poco


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Neanche commento ...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai pazzo! facci un regalo


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

le beccano


----------



## Danielsan (7 Febbraio 2016)

Wszolek a sinistra potrebbe creare problemi


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

VERONA-INTER ore 12:30 FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

Verona (4-4-2): Gollini, Albertazzi, Moras, Helander, Pisano, Wszolek, Ionita, Marrone, Samir, Toni, Pazzini.
A disp.: Coppola, Marcone, Gilberto, Bianchetti, Romulo, Emanuelson, Greco, Jankovic, J. Gomez.
All.: Delneri

Inter (4-3-3): Handanovic, Nagatomo, Murillo, Juan Jesus, Telles, Brozovic, Medel, Kondogbia, Palacio, Eder, Icardi.
A disp.: Carrizo, D'Ambrosio, Santon, Correia, Popa, F. Melo, Gnoukouri, Biabiany, Perisic, Manaj, Ljajic. 
All.: Mancini


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

1-2 finale.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gol Murillo.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Helandeeeerrr 1-1


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooolllll

Highlander

1-1


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Helandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai Verona che ti devi salvare, ce la puoi fare! Credici! Forza dai


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooolllll

Pisano


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

eroooos Pisanooo


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pisanoooooooooooo dai dai dai dai vogliamo il terzo.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Kondogbia che si perde l'uomo in entrambi i gol.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

"Vincerete! Vincereteee, vincereteee il tricoloorr" ahahaha idoli.


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

RETEEEEEE RETEEEE INCREDIBILEEEE PISANO PROPRIO LUIIIIIIII

CCEZIONALEEE


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

godo


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

La prima volta nella mia vita che tifo Hellas


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

l'inter in grande difficoltà cmq.. il verona ha avuto diverse occasioni di chiuderla.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Uhhhhh.....che arbitraggio!!!! ....felipe melo da secondo giallo netto!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non dico nulla..dico solo che la ribaltano sicuro, gliene fanno almeno 4 il secondo tempo


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

Impossibile che perdano.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vabbè adesso si sveglia Eder e ciao


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Uhhhhh.....che arbitraggio!!!! ....felipe melo da secondo giallo netto!!!



Io non capisco come Mancini, Zanetti e compagnia riescono a parlare degli arbitri


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ionitaaaaaaaaaaaaa 3-1


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2016)

goalllllllllll e 3


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ionitaaaaaaaaaaa vamoooos


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

e sono tre...


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il fortissimo Murillo che sbaglia sul primo e terzo gol.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

peccato, mi dispiace


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

3 a 1 per la bella Verona è ancora di testa..


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

E andiamooooooooo..... Godo


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

vincerete il tricolor....vincereteeeeeeeeee vincereteeeeeeeeeee vincereteeeeeeeeee il tricolor.........


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

GODO

GODO

GODO



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il fortissimo Murillo che sbaglia sul primo e terzo gol.



Murillo >>> Hummels


----------



## beleno (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che goduria! Da simpatizzante per l'hellas, squadra della mia città, la vittoria sarebbe un risultato epico


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non dico nulla..dico solo che la ribaltano sicuro, gliene fanno almeno 4 il secondo tempo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Godo come un cane!


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il Verona quando vede nerazzurro si trasforma


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

ok, torniamo nel silenzio scaramantico


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


>



ti prego non dare peso al mio post, ora ho paura


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Maledetto Icardi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il Verona non tiene più, la ribaltano


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai verona! tieni duro!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

JuanIto gomez ma ammazzati


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

la vincono, manca troppo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Finita.

Hanno vinto.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

crollati fisicamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

era normale che vincevano, parliamo del Verona. .


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il Verona gioca Albertazzi che farebbe panchina in lega PRO


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

A quando l'inserto sulla gazzetta di questa rimonta spettacolare?


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ora la perdono....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2016)

Finita scontato si mangiano il 4-2 e fanno 3-3.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

palacio devastante in questa fase


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vabbè, ma Juanito Gomez si è mangiato un gol assurdo, dai..


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

pacco


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma Juanito Gomez si è mangiato un gol assurdo, dai..



un idiota fatto e finito


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il pazzo in rovesciata alla ibra....


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Albertazzi veramente dannoso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi gioco live la vittoria dell Inter..le tento tutte ragazzi


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Palo di Gilberto, ma cavolo..


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che scandalo sto Verona, 3-1 e si fa rimontare con una facilità indecente


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Mi gioco live la vittoria dell Inter..le tento tutte ragazzi


dai, dai, dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Romolo ma vai a quel paeseee


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma porc.........


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Romulo, cribbio.. Si mangia il 4-3, che giocata di Marrone..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Eder che acquistone


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

chiappe strette


----------



## Nicco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai forzaaaaa


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

chiappe sempre più strette


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

*Verona - Inter 3-3 FINALE*


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

dajjeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicco (7 Febbraio 2016)

E andiamo, Mancini suca! Ahahahahah, come godo!

Brozovic scandaloso.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mah diciamo che di 1 punto non serve a niente l'unica cosa buona è la quasi rimonta anche grazie al Verona.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Alla fine ci va bene. Ora speriamo di vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Verona - Inter 3-3 FINALE*



perfetto. .Mancini rimane in panca e perdono due punti


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Verona - Inter 3-3 FINALE*



E questi "maZzoroTTo" si sono salvati ancora.....ma che sedere!!!


----------



## sion (7 Febbraio 2016)

occasione enorme per la zona champions se non la sfruttiamo siamo pecore


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Facciamo il nostro dovere oggi per cortesia


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Di chi sarà la colpa stavolta? Dell'arbitro o dei tifosi cattivi?

Albertazzi comunque è un giocatore da B


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dajjeeeeeeeee


quanto hai perso alla fine?


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

L'inter poteva pure vincerla, ma poteva pure perderla.
Direi che il pareggio è giusto, ma per l'Inter sono due punti persi, contro questo Verona devi vincere.

Ora se noi sbagliamo la nostra siamo da internare.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2016)

inter scandalosa in difesa


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Meglio che niente, ma come al solito la spruzzata di sedere...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> quanto hai perso alla fine?



ci ho buttato 2 euro con la vittoria quotata a 2,50 ma ne è valsa la pena


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

E quindi Murillo è molto meglio di Romagnoli e quindi Kondogbia gioca così perché è fuori ruolo, eggià eggià.
Forza Milaaaaan!


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

KondoCoso...40 milioni di EURO!!!! Oh my God!!!! Un fenomeno....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ciuffina ha finito la partita senza un attacco isterico?


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ci ho buttato 2 euro con la vittoria quotata a 2,50 ma ne è valsa la pena


non potevi spenderle meglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> non potevi spenderle meglio



non azzecco mai una giocata live e devo dire che almeno oggi sono stracontento di questo


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che squadretta l'inter


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partita molto divertente


Ciachi ha scritto:


> KondoCoso...40 milioni di EURO!!!! Oh my God!!!! Un fenomeno....



Oggi non ha giocato male


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Partita molto divertente
> 
> 
> Oggi non ha giocato male



Eh sì infatti, ha giganteggiato in mezzo al campo, annientando il temibilissimo centrocampo del Verona composto da Fares, Marrone, Ionita e Wszolek. Vale i 40 milioni spesi.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Partita molto divertente
> 
> 
> Oggi non ha giocato male



Vabbe'...almeno una ogni tanto decente....


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Partita molto divertente
> 
> 
> Oggi non ha giocato male



veramente è stato uno dei peggiori in campo. I gol presi sono soprattutto per colpa sua che si è perso l'uomo in due occasioni. Ma che partita hai visto?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Partita molto divertente
> 
> 
> Oggi non ha giocato male



E' uscito fuori soltanto nei minuti finali quando ha provato a far salire la squadra con qualche strappo, ma per il resto è stato scandaloso, ha perso tremila palloni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Partita molto divertente
> 
> 
> Oggi non ha giocato male



ok, sei interista


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non azzecco mai una giocata live e devo dire che almeno oggi sono stracontento di questo


io ho smesso dopo essermi giocato anche i peli del naso


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> veramente è stato uno dei peggiori in campo. I gol presi sono soprattutto per colpa sua che si è perso l'uomo in due occasioni. Ma che partita hai visto?



Mi pare che quello sia stato murillo. ha creato più volte superiorità numerica e si e fatto sentire fisicamente


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Mi pare che quello sia stato murillo. ha creato più volte superiorità numerica e si e fatto sentire fisicamente



uno murillo e due kondocoso. Rivedi la partita.


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok, sei interista



Non credo che un'Interista troverebbe questa partita divertente. C'ho 33 e non ho né il tempo né la voglia per andare a trollare in un forum di una squadra avversaria


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok, sei interista



Grazie al cielo se ne è accorto anche qualcun altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non credo che un'Interista troverebbe questa partita divertente. C'ho 33 e non ho né il tempo né la voglia per andare a trollare in un forum di una squadra avversaria



era una battuta, solo un interista può difendere kondogbia


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> uno murillo e due kondocoso. Rivedi la partita.



Non potevi rispondere più educatamente? Comunque mi vedrò gli highlights


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> era una battuta, solo un interista può difendere kondogbia



O anche chi lo segue da tre anni e lo consce bene


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Non potevi rispondere più educatamente? Comunque mi vedrò gli highlights



hai ragione scusa, solo che vedere difendere kondocoso mi ha fatto pensare non fossi milanista.


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Grazie al cielo se ne è accorto anche qualcun altro.



in realtà Mezzo forum crede che io sia interista


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> O anche chi lo segue da tre anni e lo consce bene



se lo conosci bene devi ammettere che ora fa pietà, non difenderlo sempre e comunque, dalle tue risposte si evince sempre di più che sei interista, un milanista l avrebbe presa a ridere..


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> in realtà Mezzo forum crede che io sia interista


scusa ti chiami Marco e 23 era il numero di Materazzi, vedi te


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se lo conosci bene devi ammettere che ora fa pietà, non difenderlo sempre e comunque, dalle tue risposte si evince sempre di più che sei interista, un milanista l avrebbe presa a ridere..



Io sono uno che deve difendere sempre quello che dice


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> scusa ti chiami Marco e 23 era il numero di Materazzi, vedi te



Marco è il mio nome e il 23 è un numero che ho scelto a caso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> scusa ti chiami Marco e 23 era il numero di Materazzi, vedi te



la stessa cosa che gli avevo detto io qualche tempo fa


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Marco è il mio nome e il 23 è un numero che ho scelto a caso


obiezione respinta


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> hai ragione scusa, solo che vedere difendere kondocoso mi ha fatto pensare non fossi milanista.



Non ti preoccupare, non me la sono presa


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la stessa cosa che gli avevo detto io qualche tempo fa



E ti avevo risposto


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> E ti avevo risposto



si me lo ricordo


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> obiezione respinta



Ma secondo te ho così tanto tempo da perdere? Trovo questa cosa abbastanza offensiva


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te ho così tanto tempo da perdere? Trovo questa cosa abbastanza offensiva



se lo trovi offensivo allora ti rivaluto subito completamente


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te ho così tanto tempo da perdere? Trovo questa cosa abbastanza offensiva


e fattela na risata, se ti chiamavi Franco6 o Paolo3 era meglio per tutti


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma dai...


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se lo trovi offensivo allora ti rivaluto subito completamente



Ma poi guarda che questo forum è aperto anche ai tifosi delle altre squadre, quindi non avrei problemi se dicessi di essere interista. Non lo ammetto perché semplicemente non lo sono


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma poi guarda che questo forum è aperto anche ai tifosi delle altre squadre, quindi non avrei problemi se dicessi di essere interista. Non lo ammetto perché semplicemente non lo sono



infatti ma mica ti ha mai insultato nessuno, a meno che non consideri la parola interista come un insulto


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti ma mica ti ha mai insultato nessuno, a meno che non consideri la parola interista come un insulto



Trovo offensivo il fatto che credevate che io sia un troll, che usa parte del suo tempo a scrivere bugie in un forum di una squadra avversaria


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Trovo offensivo il fatto che credevate che io sia un troll, che usa parte del suo tempo a scrivere bugie in un forum di una squadra avversaria



nessuno ti ha mai dato del troll, sei tu che lo hai pensato..


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nessuno ti ha mai dato del troll, sei tu che lo hai pensato..



Ma se dicevate che sono un'interista infiltrato


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma se dicevate che sono un'interista infiltrato



io ho detto solo interista, non infiltrato..ma ripeto non penso che tu sia interista, era solo una battuta


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ho detto solo interista, non infiltrato..ma ripeto non penso che tu sia interista, era solo una battuta


Ma stai scherzando? ti avevo detto anche in passato che sono milanista. Hai detto prima che avevi cambiato idea


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ho detto solo interista, non infiltrato..ma ripeto non penso che tu sia interista, era solo una battuta


lascia stare dai, inutile insistere da retta a me


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> lascia stare dai, inutile insistere da retta a me



su cos'è che non dovrebbe insistere secondo me ti dovresti leggere le pagine precedenti


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il Verona la merita tutta la Serie B, hanno una rosa indecente

Il 3-1 era un miracolo, da quel punto in poi dovevano difendersi in 45 invece si sono sciolti inspiegabilmente

Melo da rosso e invece nulla


----------

